# Bel air raceway



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm finally getting back to landscaping Bel Air Raceway.It's a 106" Brad Boman built routed track.This is a raceway so there won't be any houses or churches on it.This is my first attempt at landscaping so I am open to ideas.I'll put pictures in here and in my photobucket.So here I go.Thanks Tom Stumpf

http://s266.photobucket.com/user/Tomhocars/slideshow/Bel Air Raceway project


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Tom, beautiful track and I've heard it is really smooth! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Dang Tom, Can you make a lap on one tank of gas??? 
It's gonna be nice!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's gorgeous Tom!! Sure to be a huge project though. I'd come down and help if gas wasn't so expensive!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

All those bowties will have room to stretch out their C.I.'s.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

having had the opportunity to take some laps on that track, i can assure you it is smooth and intricate. have to really drive it.
elevation changes, decreasing radius turns, great straight, quick action
looking forward to the landscaping


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> having had the opportunity to take some laps on that track, i can assure you it is smooth and intricate. have to really drive it.
> elevation changes, decreasing radius turns, great straight, quick action
> looking forward to the landscaping


When were u here????

And why didn't you let me know. I'm 10 min away with nothing to do:freak:do


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hank and I were there some months back, maybe about a year?
John was there too.
are you sure you weren't?


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

tomhocars said:


> I'm finally getting back to landscaping Bel Air Raceway.It's a 106" Brad Boman built routed track.This is a raceway so there won't be any houses or churches on it.This is my first attempt at landscaping so I am open to ideas.I'll put pictures in here and in my photobucket.So here I go.Thanks Tom Stumpf
> 
> http://s266.photobucket.com/user/Tomhocars/slideshow/Bel Air Raceway project


Amazing track Tom, keep the landscaping to a minimum with all those curves in the track. I would suggest grass, small hills, shrubs rather than trees; and a bridge or two just to make the landscape more interesting. Finally, .... I would add some water; going under a bridge. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> Hank and I were there some months back, maybe about a year?
> John was there too.
> are you sure you weren't?


Ahh it must've been when I was sick. My bad. 

His space is really amazing. Tom is da man!!!!!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think you were on a honeymoon again


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> I think you were on a honeymoon again


I wish!!! Instead i was under the knife having a disc taken from my neck and had a plate and 4 screws put in. Along with a bone from some dead guy!!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sounds like the dead guy bone was the best part of THAT deal?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> sounds like the dead guy bone was the best part of THAT deal?


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No $ h i t pal :drunk:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the "bone" you got was ground up. They use it to encourage your own bone material to grow where the disc was to fuse the two vertebrata together. It's supposed to speed the fusion process.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I think the "bone" you got was ground up. They use it to encourage your own bone material to grow where the disc was to fuse the two vertebrata together. It's supposed to speed the fusion process.



They didn't ground it. Just cut to fit in between the vertebrae. Fusion is going really good. Thankfully.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That is good to hear Joe. Hope your recovery continues on the correct "slot" track!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah, we got different procedures entirely then... All I got was ground bone to accelerate the fusion process. You had a chunk replaced. Gotcha! Glad to see it's finally improving.  I'm still waiting for my left arm to wake up.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

No disrespect guys but is this a track building thread ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Tom, yeah, sorry.
how is the track coming along?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry Tom!!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Slow progress.I'll have a few pics later


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*raising the track*

I raised the back straight 4 in.Look better with the elevation change.I used 2" foam insulation to raise it..Use the pink stuff,the white styrofoam crumbles into little balls.The fire block foam will take up the gaps easier than trimming a block of foam board.This will be also for rock formations and a small lake.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well done Tom. you know ME .... I'm all about PINK!
hell, Aerosmith even wrote a song about me! LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin' good Tom!! The pink stuff rocks!!


----------

